# Please vote for Jaxson!



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Everyone!
I know I have dropped off the face of the earth here, sorry! :\ 

My bunnies are doing great! Thumper is my favorite old man I say - he turned 8 this summer!

However I'm here to beg for your help! Can you please vote for my puppy? We were winning by a landslide and then overnight this other puppy came up with some other votes. Now they are kind of at a stand still, so if we could just make up these votes they got, we could win!

http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac

#8 Jaxson is my guy - he is our 10 month old puppy (and younger in that picture!). He is a special needs guy - he has megaesophagus which is pretty rare. Thankfully we have found ways to handle it well, however a years worth of food would REALLY help our costs. 

If you could vote we would really appreciate it! You can vote once a day every day in July, so come bookmark it and vote again if you dont mind, or pass the link along to animal/dog friends 

Thanks guys!

Tara, Rick & Jaxson


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2009)

voted x


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll vote, and pass it on to my friends. =)
Dog food is super expensive now-a-days so that would be great for a years free food.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ahaa, I'm going to put a link on another forum im on, I have my friends votes, and one actually put it as his personalmessage on msn ( hope you don't mind )


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 13, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 13, 2009)

Voted and Facebook'd for my friends to vote.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 13, 2009)

voted and great idea minda


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 13, 2009)

face booked it too


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 13, 2009)

^ me too =)


----------



## Pipp (Jul 13, 2009)

:bump


----------



## CKGS (Jul 13, 2009)

I voted for him! He was my fav! I have a soft spot for GSDs. They are my fav breed.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

Voted about 5 times now  I'll keep going through out the day/evening


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 13, 2009)

voted-- your dog is gorgeous!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 14, 2009)

Jaxson is gorgeous.
I will keep voting i know how expensive dog food is now days!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 14, 2009)

Its my homepage so i can vote "every 24hours"


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you SO MUCH everyone! I knew I could count on my "bunny people"! Animal people in general are just the best. 

I made a little webpage about Jaxson to kind of tell his story a bit more and it has some more pictures, plus you can check out the rest of my pet blog (it has bunny pictures!) if you want:
http://tinyurl.com/jax08

Thank you so much for voting everyone! We were down by 300, and now only down by 100! Yaaay!


----------



## Malexis (Jul 15, 2009)

Voted! That is the dog food i just started feeding my very picky dog, and he loves it! I hope you win!


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Tara! We voted and will keep on voting. I also posted on some craft boards with many dog loving members.
The Kelly family, who own BilJac, are long time friends. Their head quarters is right down the road from the motel you stayed in during the Ohio Bunny Meet Up. Small world! 

I am so sorry to read that Baxter passed away. RIP Bax.

Good luck with the contest!
Ann, Ali and Dr. Melody Frankenbunny


----------



## Numbat (Jul 15, 2009)

Voted! 

Jaxson is a good-looking dog! I was very comfortable voting for him. He's winning too!

:goodluck


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank u so much everyone for your help! Jax is in the lead now, so we just have to keep him there through the end of July. 

Thank u everyone ewho took the time to post it somewhere else for me, I really appreciate you reaching out to your friends that way. 

Ann -- no way! Totally small world!! Also, I'm sorry, I really thought word had gotten to you when Baxter passed, I'm sorry you had to see this way. I was just heartbroken when it happened, you know he meant the world to us. 

Thankfully this new guy Jaxson has been a whole new ball of fun and adventure.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 15, 2009)

voted.. going to vote in 24 hrs aswell


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 15, 2009)

voted again and he is still in the lead!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Voted and will add to facebook and myspace.

And email to friend he is still in the lead


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2009)

Voted, and he's not in hte lead anymore =\


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 15, 2009)

Its very weird with this Buddy dog, his votes will crawl along, and then as soon as Jaxson starts to beat him for a while, buddy will jump up withh 100/votes per hour untiles in the lead quite a bit, then it slows again. So weird!


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Jul 15, 2009)

I voted for your pup, though I have to say you would serve him better if he got better quality food.


----------



## Malexis (Jul 15, 2009)

Im voting over again! I really want to see your pup win
Has he been fed this food? I bet he'll love it! We have been feeding my chiuhuahua (sorry sp?) different foods for three years and have never found a food he likes so much. I bet your dog will do great on it.

Hope you win!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 15, 2009)

We currently feed Canidae dog food which we consider to be pretty decent dog food. However, we feed biljac treats which he loves. 

Unfortunatley, his megaesophagus has cost us thousands, and we have also fallen on some house troubles now, so a years worth of food would be a god send. The only thing better would be either free vet care or free house repairs.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 15, 2009)

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> Thank u so much everyone for your help! Jax is in the lead now, so we just have to keep him there through the end of July.
> 
> Thank u everyone ewho took the time to post it somewhere else for me, I really appreciate you reaching out to your friends that way.
> 
> ...



I remember when Koa passed but must have missed Bax's passing. How long has he been gone? He seemed like the biggest character and I loved all his pictures.

I am happy to seeDavey, Earl, Thumper and Simba are doing great. Thumper and Melody are the same age. Sometimes I thinkMel is calming down a bit and then she will pull a mad Melody and be a nut case for several days.

In May we lost our Nutmeg Chunk kiity that I got from Ash (Julian and Jaxom's mom). She had leukemia. Last week Greg found a kitten running on Route 94 so he brought him home. We still have plenty of cats.

It's crazy around here. Greg is teaching philosophy at the university and also fire arms classes. I am working on my PhD in Political Science at Case Western Reserve. Neither of us has much time except for school and tending the animals. I have a Master's from Duke, started working and never finished the PhD. Since I am retired, it seemed an ideal time. This is just for mewith no other purpose in mind.

I see Buddy has leapt ahead so I will remind the crafty ladies and gentlemen to vote.

Ann


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 15, 2009)

Buddy is leading now...
I hope you don't mind but i've been advertising for Jaxson on FB, Bebo, msn, etc... I really hope he wins he has a reason to win  cuteness and medical problems.
EDIT: Err i've also told my friend's friends to vote for him


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone again! and I certainly dont mind passing the word along! Feel free to email, facebook, myspace, twitter, message board, etc about it! 

again here is the contest link:
http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac

and here is a link that tells more about Jaxson:
www.tinyurl.com/jax08


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 16, 2009)

*seniorcats wrote:*


> I remember when Koa passed but must have missed Bax's passing. How long has he been gone? He seemed like the biggest character and I loved all his pictures.
> 
> I am happy to seeDavey, Earl, Thumper and Simba are doing great. Thumper and Melody are the same age. Sometimes I thinkMel is calming down a bit and then she will pull a mad Melody and be a nut case for several days.
> 
> ...


Bax left us in November 08. :cry1:
Im so glad to hear Mel is doing good. She is my crazy girrrl! 
Im excited for you that you are getting the time to work on your PhD! thats awesome!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2009)

* bumps for votes*


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Everyone who has been voting! The voting is really close right now!!

3:45pm EST Saturday 7/18
#2 Buddy
4292 48.3% 

#8 Jaxson
4159 46.9% 

Please keep voting for Jaxson every 24hrs! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 18, 2009)

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> Please keep voting for Jaxson every 24hrs! Thanks everyone!



Thanks for the reminder.

Contest link: 
for #8: Jaxson


http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 18, 2009)

Voted again! It's REALLY close!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 19, 2009)

Voted. :stikpoke


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 19, 2009)

Voted again *bump*


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again!!
(bump!)


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 20, 2009)

#8 Jaxson 
4382 47.3% 
#2 Buddy 
4346 46.9%


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 20, 2009)

voted again


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 21, 2009)

Jaxson fell out of the lead 
Please keep voting everyone! Thanks!!!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 21, 2009)

bump bumpity bump.
voted


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

Voted, and off to my moms computer to vote again,


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2009)

76 votes behind. :help


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 21, 2009)

I voted for him and shall def keep voting everyday for you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the votes everyone, keep them coming! 
http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac


----------



## irishlops (Jul 22, 2009)

*has idea*
*goes and posts link in another fourm. lol*


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 22, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
4967 47.5% 
#8 Jaxson 
4861 46.5%


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 22, 2009)

So close!!! Good luck Jaxson.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 22, 2009)

Closer.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 22, 2009)

voted!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 23, 2009)

Jax is in the lead right now!!! YAY! Thanks everyone! Keep on voting!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 23, 2009)

Gee, this is a real nail-biter! Jaxson is in the lead, but it's still so close!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Voted! Jackson's still in the lead! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Jul 23, 2009)

voted


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 23, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Gee, this is a real nail-biter! Jaxson is in the lead, but it's still so close!


 Whew, your telling me Patti! Every day its up and down, up and down! its crazy!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 23, 2009)

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Gee, this is a real nail-biter! Jaxson is in the lead, but it's still so close!
> ...



I can remember last year when we did the Zootoo contest for Midwest Rabbit Rescue. Once we got into the top 20, the tension got sooooo bad!

Should we hire a hit-dog to take care of buddy, LOL!!


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2009)

Voted! Good Luck Jaxson!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 23, 2009)

Jaxson is in the lead. :bunnydance:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 24, 2009)

Voted again!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 24, 2009)

He's well in the lead =)
#8 Jaxson 
5294 48.1% 
#2 Buddy 
4997 45.4%


----------



## irishlops (Jul 24, 2009)

voted


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 24, 2009)

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> Thanks for the votes everyone, keep them coming!
> http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac


Voted.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 25, 2009)

Voted! Jaxson has a pretty decent lead right now.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2009)

This is so random. I've not opened this thread until right now but I think I dreamt about it last night :| Not sure what my dream was though 

*goes to vote*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2009)

Have to keep bumping this up to remind myself. :waiting:


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 26, 2009)

I voted today - got a bit confused that the screen said Jaxson was #8, but that's not standing, just a sequential number in the display. He's #1 by 300 votes at the moment!

And "Hi Tara!" - Scone says to say hi to Thumper and Simba.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 26, 2009)

Voted. =)
#8 Jaxson 
5678 48% 
#2 Buddy 
5400 45.6%


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 26, 2009)

I think Jaxson's going to win! Only a few more days left.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 26, 2009)

I think so too ! 
=P


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 26, 2009)

Guys, we've got to vote more! It's neck and neck, Jaxson leading at 47%, but BUddy has 46.8%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VOTE VOTE VOTE!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 26, 2009)

EEP!!! I JUST voted and it's an exact tie at 5707!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
5829 47.1% 
#8 Jaxson 
5788 46.8% 


need to vote more....we have three days!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2009)

made a bulletin on myspace, and facebooked it.  hopefully people read it and vote for him


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 27, 2009)

Voted again.. c'mon guys! Keep voting!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for spreading the word Fuzz! we are down right now guys!!! Keep on voting!!!

Hey Mike!!! I hope my man Scone is doing well!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 27, 2009)

Vote for Jaxson #8

http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 28, 2009)

Vote vote vote, like a baby stoat! (You COers know what I'm talkin about!)






Jaxson is being beaten by only 1%!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 28, 2009)

Voted jackson is 111 vote behind vote vote vote


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 28, 2009)

88 votes behind!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 28, 2009)

We can get back up there, keeping voting! Thanks everyone!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 28, 2009)

Vote! Vote! Vote!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 29, 2009)

BUMP! Please vote!
http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac/

More info about Jaxson:
http://pawstoupdate.blogspot.com/2009/07/please-vote-for-8-jaxson.html


----------



## Saudade (Jul 29, 2009)

450 votes behind...


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 29, 2009)

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> Hey Mike!!! I hope my man Scone is doing well!!!


He's fine - see his blog link on the left. 

Voted again, but Jaxon's down by 300 - keep voting, folks!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 29, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
7221 49.4% 
#8 Jaxson 
6581 45% 

Down by 640


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 29, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
7767 51% 
#8 Jaxson 
6642 43.6% 


two days left.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 29, 2009)

Down 1210. :huh


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Its amazing how stagnate Buddy's votes can be for a few days, and then they skyrocket! It is a head scratcher!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 29, 2009)

Vote hard! Buddy is surging ahead


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 30, 2009)

#2 Buddy 

*10105* 
51.2% 



#8 Jaxson 

*8791* 
44.5%
10105 buddy

8791 jackson



come on guys vote your heart out.


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

still voting... got all my friends to vote to!


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

#2 Buddy
10211 51.2% 
#8 Jaxson
8868 44.5% 


I just put it on my mj forum too A LOT of people are on there so that should get lots of votes!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

#2 Buddy
10422 51.4% 
#8 Jaxson
9000 44.4%


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

Buddy's votesjust gone up a bit now

Jaxsons 1437 behind.. COME ON PEOPLE!

lol


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 30, 2009)

I voted for your Jaxson, Hopefully you can get the needed votes in the next 24 hours!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone with Spare time please help get the votes up. Here's the easiest way to keep voting. Delete the Cookies and Temporary Internet Files then reload the page and you can vote AGAIN. 

Becca, Emily and I are doing our best today to get the votes up but WE need YOUR help 

Thank you


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

Me my sister Emily and becka have been voting for over half an hour!

But Buddys go up 5 when we go up 3!

VOTE VOTE VOTE PEOPLE


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

Still going!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

Their votes have stopped going up!

They've been on 11137 for a while now!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Anyone with Spare time please help get the votes up. Here's the easiest way to keep voting. Delete the Cookies and Temporary Internet Files then reload the page and you can vote AGAIN.
> 
> Becca, Emily and I are doing our best today to get the votes up but WE need YOUR help
> 
> Thank you


Oooh, that's SNEAKY! I bet that's how they were doing it...

Will start


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anyone with Spare time please help get the votes up. Here's the easiest way to keep voting. Delete the Cookies and Temporary Internet Files then reload the page and you can vote AGAIN.
> ...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

Buddy's votes are going up again 
He's at 11151

*Becca wrote: *


> Their votes have stopped going up!
> 
> They've been on 11137 for a while now!


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

NOOOOO!!!!

Come on people!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 30, 2009)

Where the heck is he getting all these votes !!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Where the heck is he getting all these votes !!!


There probably doing the same thing we are.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 30, 2009)

Crap.. they have the whole blackberry website. http://forums.crackberry.com/f36/vote-buddy-plz-264026/

hold on... =D


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Crap.. they have the whole blackberry website. http://forums.crackberry.com/f36/vote-buddy-plz-264026/
> 
> hold on... =D


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

What can we do now?!

Keep voting everyone!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been for over an hour! lol! 
We need to make people vote for Jaxson!
Hes much more cuter than Buddy! omg!


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
11377 51.7% 
#8 Jaxson 
9773 44.4%


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
11457 51.8% 
#8 Jaxson 
9829 44.4% 


come on guys!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 30, 2009)

Voted at work, on my phone and will so it at home later! Also posted on my facebook :$


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just added him onto a thread onto the biggest forum i know, with over 100,000 members... =D


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

Nearly at 10000!


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
11596 51.6% 
#8 Jaxson 
10019 44.6%


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 30, 2009)

Voted. 10063

http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac/index.php/component/poll/2-which-dog-is-cuter-actual-vote


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2009)

I bet they are using internet Explorer to do it...

It's better set up.. you would click on tools> Delete browsing history> All

Then hit F5 to refresh & vote again.

Sneaky.:twitch:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 30, 2009)

Voting, when I can, as much as I can....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I bet they are using internet Explorer to do it...
> 
> It's better set up.. you would click on tools> Delete browsing history> All
> 
> ...


When I hit F5 it just refreshes the voting results. Don't u still have to go back to voting page and click on jaxson again?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2009)

There is a clicking place at the bottom.

Wish I had more time to figure out a better way... just about got thrown off facebook for posting in the dog groups


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> There is a clicking place at the bottom.
> *
> I never saw that part.
> *
> ...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad I gave you a giggle, Rebecca  :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

the site wont load for me!!! :|


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

bump


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been going as fast as I can as much as I can, not doing it fast enough though!! 

I only just today realized you can KEEP voting!!!


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 30, 2009)

Well carp, the delete browsing history/refresh worked earlier today but it appears to no longer work.

I have a bunch of Aussies and Kiwis who are voting regularly and who put this on their Facebook. They are really trying to get a win for Jaxson.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2009)

(Yay, Ann is here!)

Vote vote vote!


----------



## Spring (Jul 30, 2009)

I can still vote multiple times.. so been doing this every 10 minutes or so.. quite a stretch, but I'll do what I can!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

Keeeeep voting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
15019 55.6% 
#8 Jaxson 
11115 41.1% 

!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
15019 55.1% 
#8 Jaxson 
11354 41.6% 


Anyone else still voting?


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 31, 2009)

#2 Buddy 

*15559* 
55.3% 



#8 Jaxson 

*11704* 
41.6%

Its letting me vote more then once I will vote all morning



it let me do ten times then cut me off.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 31, 2009)

it only lets me vote once, but i have three computers at my parents so i voted off each one


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 31, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## Spring (Jul 31, 2009)

They must be doing something other than manually voitng.. just not possible to gain 5000 votes in a day. Wouldn't be surprised if like 100 people hadautoclick installed to go automatically (delete history, vote, refresh) all day. No other explanation! I know there are programs that will let you do that.. just can't compete if people are cheating that much!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 31, 2009)

I agreee... they must be total robots.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 31, 2009)

I looked up automatic voting software.. it sure does exist 

I'm so disappointed .. should I keep voting?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 1, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I looked up automatic voting software.. it sure does exist
> 
> I'm so disappointed .. should I keep voting?


So it would be wrong to download it then and try to help Jaxson out?h34r2 The voting doesn't stop till Aug 1 at 6:57 <-- the time keeps going up each time I vote, :?

ETA: The website that shows up first for this doesn't exist or is down.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone who voted!!! 
You are right, we think Buddy's people, or friends of Buddy's people may have used one of those auto programs, but we dont want to be sore losers so its okay.

Anyways, we win 6 months of dog food for 2nd place still!
We didnt know we would get anything for 2nd place when we began this, so we are still pretty excited!

They had a big announcement regarding that on the voting page earlier today, but now it appears to be blank? 

Anyways, thank you!


----------



## irishlops (Aug 1, 2009)

YAY!!!! taking part that counts.
there has to be a secound and a third. or some wise man said.lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh wow! I didn't know that there was a second place prize too!

That makes me feel so much better  Congratulations to your family and Jaxson!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay! so glad to know that there was a second prize! Congratulations!


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 3, 2009)

This kinda upsets me because the site should be able to monitor that kind of thing. And also, Jaxson is a MILLION times cuter than BUDDY.

I feel like American Idol all over again. Sometimes the general public just has no idea.


----------

